# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Patiënten Posttraumatische Stress Stoornis-onderzoek gezocht

## emmab1990

*Universiteit van Amsterdam*

Heeft u minimaal 3 maanden geleden een schokkende, bedreigende gebeurtenis meegemaakt en nog steeds veel last van nare emoties? Heeft u bijvoorbeeld last van terugkerende nachtmerries, voelt het soms alsof u de gebeurtenis opnieuw meemaakt, of vermijdt u bepaalde situaties of activiteiten uit angst herinnerd te worden aan deze indringende gebeurtenis?

De Universiteit van Amsterdam is onlangs gestart met
een onderzoek naar een *nieuwe kortdurende behandeling van deze posttraumatische stress klachten*. Onderzocht wordt of een combinatie van psychologische behandeling en éénmalige toediening van medicatie kan leiden tot een blijvende afname van deze klachten.

Interesse in deelname aan het onderzoek, waarin een *gratis, kortdurende behandeling* van uw klachten wordt geboden? Voor aanmelding, meer informatie over dit project of vragen over de behandeling kunt u contact opnemen met Dorothea Dahnick ([email protected]). U kunt ook bellen op maandag en dinsdag en eventueel het antwoordapparaat inspreken (020-525 6280).

----------

